# kuvaa käyttäjiä persoonakuvauksella



## Mårran

_Havainnoi jonkin tietoteknisen järjestelmän käyttäjiä (2-3) ja kuvaa käyttäjiä realistisella persoonakuvauksella._

Persoonakuvaus on tekninen termi. Sen voi tehdä sekä jokaiselle henkilölle erikseen tai koko ryhmälle ainoastaan yhden, vaikkakin ensimmäinen vaihtoehto on tavallisempi. Salliiko tehtävä kieliopillisesti molemmat tulkinnat? Jos se olisi muotoiltu _kuvaa käyttäjiä persoonakuvauks*i*lla_, silloin pitäisi ainakin tehdä yksi kuvaus per käyttäjä.


----------



## sakvaka

Kyllä sallii. Suomessa on tapana käyttää yksikköä, kun puhutaan asiasta, jota kullakin osakkaalla on vain yksi.

_He pohtivat tätä mielessään._
_Sotilaat laskeutuivat hevosensa selästä._
_Näiden sanojen kirjoitusasu on horjuva._

Englannissa taas monikko olisi ehdoton. 

Ps. Oma englannintaitoni ei riitä noiden kääntämiseen, joten voisiko joku natiivi auttaa? _They thought of this in their minds. The soldiers stepped down their horses' backs..._


----------



## Gavril

sakvaka said:


> Englannissa taas monikko olisi ehdoton.
> 
> Ps. Oma englannintaitoni ei riitä noiden kääntämiseen, joten voisiko joku natiivi auttaa? _They thought of this in their minds. The soldiers stepped down their horses' backs..._



Monikon käyttö on oikea näissä virkkeissä, mutta muuttaisin muutamia yksityiskohtia:

_They thought __of_* about *_this __in their minds__. _
"thought about" tarkoittaa, että he kiinnittivät huomitota asiaan; "thought of" ei edellytä tätä, vaikka ei sitä estäkään. "in their minds" on tarpeetonta koska kaiken ajattelemisen oletetaan tapahtuvan mielessä.

_The soldiers stepped down their horses' backs..._
Sanoisin vain "The soldiers dismounted from their horses." Verbi _dismount _tarkoittaa joltakin laskeutumista (useimmiten hevosen selältä).


----------



## Hakro

Gavril said:


> Sanoisin vain "The soldiers dismounted from their horses." Verbi _dismount _tarkoittaa joltakin laskeutumista (useimmiten hevosen selä*s*tä).


Olen usein nähnyt muodon _to dismount a horse_: Voidaanko siis sanoa "The soldiers dismounted their horses"?

(Note the strange use of cases in Finnish: olla hevosen selässä, laskeutua hevosen selästä, nousta hevosen selkään.)


----------



## Gavril

Hakro said:


> Olen usein nähnyt muodon _to dismount a horse_: Voidaanko siis sanoa "The soldiers dismounted their horses"?



Voidaan sanoa tämäkin, mutta minusta on selkeämpi sanoa, "The soldiers dismounted from their horses"_. _Jos sanoo "The soldiers dismounted their horses", voi teoriassa tarkoittaa, että sotilaat kansivat hevoset toisten hevosten selästä! Esimerkiksi, jos sanon "I dismounted him from the horse" tarkoitan, "Autoin häntä laskeutumaan hevosen selästä", tai "Pudotin hänet hevoselta" (taistelussa tai kilpailussa).


----------



## Hakro

Gavril said:


> Voidaan sanoa tämäkin, mutta minusta on selkeämpi sanoa, "The soldiers dismounted from their horses"_. _Jos sanoo "The soldiers dismounted their horses", voi teoriassa tarkoittaa, että sotilaat kansivat hevoset toisten hevosten selästä! Esimerkiksi, jos sanon "I dismounted him from the horse" tarkoitan, "Autoin häntä laskeutumaan hevosen selästä", tai "Pudotin hänet hevoselta" (taistelussa tai kilpailussa).


Kiitos, Gavril!


----------



## sakvaka

Thank you! And the last one of those: _The spelling of these words is... wobbling_?? (meaning that there are many ways to write them and none is generally accepted, people use various standards)


----------

